# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux sed

## Remasri

What is the usage of sed in UNIX operating system. Is this used in any application programming or where it is used?

----------


## kalayama

*sed* is a stream editor. According to me, the best stream editor present there. You can do wonderful things with sed as it is tremendeously powerful. It is mainly used with unix scripting.

I have already posted a link about sed in another thread in the same forum. For your benifit I'll post it here.
Sed - An Introduction and Tutorial

Just check the link out, immediately you'll know the power of sed.

Cheers,
Kalayama

----------


## sharifhere

sed is basically simple but power full a line by line editor.. above link provides good info abt sed

----------

